# aps turbo kit



## hop along (Mar 22, 2006)

hi i ran across aps turbo kit on http://www.airpowersystems.com.au/ls1/us_gto.htm and i am wondering if anyone knows a dealer that offers the kit for the gto thx


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Man I saw that Before, twin turbo, I wanna see the numbers for Rhys Millen's Twin Turbo Setup.!!!
arty: :cheers :cool


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

hop along said:


> hi i ran across aps turbo kit on http://www.airpowersystems.com.au/ls1/us_gto.htm and i am wondering if anyone knows a dealer that offers the kit for the gto thx


Expensive, but awesome set up. I would love to have one... may have to start putting money away for one since I'm thinking of a turbo later on


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

hop along said:


> hi i ran across aps turbo kit on http://www.airpowersystems.com.au/ls1/us_gto.htm and i am wondering if anyone knows a dealer that offers the kit for the gto thx


I have that kit. Install is done, fit and finish were excellent. At the tuning stage right now.

There is a list of US dealers here:

http://www.airpowersystems.com.au/wrx/aps-usa/us_distributors.htm

Jody


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

camcojb said:


> I have that kit. Install is done, fit and finish were excellent. At the tuning stage right now.
> 
> There is a list of US dealers here:
> 
> ...


please post some numbers after you get aps turbo tune. I'm going that route just waiting for heads and cam to be installed


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I talked to a guy the other day from MZM in Austin, TX. I think that was the name of the place. He called Aussie land and said they have two kits left. The price was $9500.00 with no fuel managment system, larger injectors or tune.

I have a Turbo on my race car and for a twin setup that's along the lines of what they cost. My race setup was about $7000.00 for what it's worth...


----------

